# Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!



## Anglerboard-Team (28. November 2006)

Hier könnt ihr diskutieren und kommentieren:



> Ein wahrlich ausergewöhnlicher Fang gelang Anglerboard-Mitglied Gerhard Renner aus Hochheim am 16.11.
> 
> Der Angler fing am Main bei Hochheim einen Zander von unglaublichen 103cm. Gewicht 19,3 Pfd.
> 
> Die Anglerboard-Redaktion gratuliert und wünscht ein kräftiges Petri Heil.


----------



## fantazia (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

petri#6
was fürn zander:l









ich sehe schon die c&r diskussion:q


----------



## sunny (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Was für ein Fisch#6 . Petri Heil dem Fänger.


----------



## Illexfreak (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Petri. richtig fettes bäuchlein. wurde der releast?


----------



## Pfandpirat (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> [...] wurde der releast?


 
Boah. Erst im dritten Posting kommt die Frage aller Fragen.


----------



## fantazia (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> Boah. Erst im dritten Posting kommt die Frage aller Fragen.


hehe:q


----------



## sunny (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> wurde der releast?



Der gebrochene Blick des Fisches, der beherzte Griff in die Kiemen auf einer Grünfläche vor einer Hütte. Alles eindeutige Indizien. Also ich würde sagen, Ja |uhoh: |supergri .

Dritte Antwort und schon geht dat wieder los hier. Das mach ja heiter werden.


----------



## fantazia (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

wie isn der nick vom glücklichen fänger?


----------



## Debilofant (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Petri Heil zu der Wuchtbrumme #6!

Ansonsten: Kann mal jemand den 2. Satz mit der stereotyp sinnfreien Frage aus Posting Nr. 4 entfernen....? 

Oh Herr, lass Licht und Weisheit gerecht verteilt auf uns Erdlinge fallen...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## maesox (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Mein liebes Auge...was für ein klasse Stachelritter !!!!#6 

Auf was hat denn der gebissen??

Hierfür ein dickes Petri Heil und weiterhin fette Beute !!

Viele Grüße Matze


PS:C&R = Meter-Zander


----------



## Murphy88 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

... kann mich der Bitte von Debilofant nur anschliessen !


Dem Fänger ein dickes Petri #6


----------



## sunny (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



maesox schrieb:


> Auf was hat denn der gebissen??



Auf lebenden Köfi. 



T'schuldigung:m , ich reg mich immer noch über das 3. Posting auf #d .


Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## kulti007 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Petri. richtig fettes bäuchlein. wurde der releast?



du bist ja ein witzbold #d |abgelehn


super fisch #r


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Petri. richtig fettes bäuchlein. wurde der releast?



Ich weiß nicht, wie Du Deine Zander behandelst bevor Du sie zurücksetzt... aber wenn die bei Dir vor dem Zurücksetzen so "hängen" überleben Deine Zurückgesetzten bestimmt nicht...

Himmel Arsch Kreuz Donnerwetter, gehts denn hier immer nur darum??
Der Zander hat in Hessen momentan keine Schonzeit, der Fisch ist maßig und des weiteren wird er wohl um diese jahreszeit keinen Laich in sich tragen!
Was soll die Frage also?

Ich kann es nicht mehr hören bzw. lesen!!!!

Petri Heil dem Fänger und Guten Appetit beim verspeisen des Zanders #h


Freut euch doch einfach mit dem Fänger anstatt immer nur zu nörgeln.


----------



## Hummer (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Glückwunsch zu dem Traumfisch! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Reisender (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Wir wollen zum Essen kommen !!!!!#6#6

Petri und immer ein Stück Seil in der Tasche.#h#h


----------



## rob (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

boaaaa ehhhhhhh was für ein traum fisch:l:l
ein kräftiges petri dem fänger!!!!
lg rob


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu der Wuchtbrumme #6!
> 
> Ansonsten: Kann mal jemand den 2. Satz mit der stereotyp sinnfreien Frage aus Posting Nr. 4 entfernen....?
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## maesox (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

....Wie.... mit *lebendem* Köfi ???

War das ein Spaß,Olaf ??? 

lG Matze


----------



## rudlinger (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Super Fisch!! Ein fettes Petri! 
Aber mich würde auch interessieren ob mit Natur oder Kunscht-Köder. 
Da sieht man mal, welche Giganten so in den Flüssen, Seen und Bächen hausen!


----------



## fantazia (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



maesox schrieb:


> ....Wie.... mit *lebendem* Köfi ???
> 
> War das ein Spaß,Olaf ???
> 
> lG Matze


soweit ich weiss wurde der mit lebendem huhn gefangen|rolleyes


----------



## Ossipeter (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Wenigsten einer der noch was fängt, und dann noch so ein unterfränkisches Stachelschwein! Glückwunsch! Lass uns noch ein bischen was vom Biss, Drill und Gerätschaft mitbekommen.


----------



## Raabiat (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

geiler Zander......:l

hopp, hopp....auf gehts in die nächste Runde der ewigen Diskussion.....|uhoh:

hört bloss mal auf hier Fische einzustellen....
die werden eh kaputtdiskutiert#d


----------



## sunny (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



maesox schrieb:


> ....Wie.... mit *lebendem* Köfi ???
> War das ein Spaß,Olaf ???



Na klar war das nen Spass|rolleyes . Deshalb ja auch meine Entschuldigung im nächsten Satz und der Hinweis, dass mich das auch interessieren würde.

Sollte als Provokantion auf das 3. Posting dienen. Dann können wir hier C&R und angeln mit lebenden Köfi in einem Thread abhandeln. 

Jedes mal das gleiche, wenn jemand (einer von uns) nen schönen Fisch gefangen hat. Man geht mir das auf'n Zwirn. Ich weiß auf jeden Fall, was ich nicht mache, wenn ich mal so'n Trümmer fange. 

Ich weiß bald schon garnicht mehr, ob man das hier noch Anglerboard nennen sollte.


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



Raabiat schrieb:


> hört bloss mal auf hier Fische einzustellen....
> die werden eh kaputtdiskutiert#d


Fangneid nennt man das glaub ich...


----------



## djoerni (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

petri heil dem fänger! seeeehr schöner fisch! und bitte leute guckt euch doch bevor ihr schreibt die bilder an. dann seht ihr doch schon ob releast wurde oder nicht#q#q#q
es macht doch langsam keinem mehr spaß kapitale fische hier einzustellen wenn alles nur kaputtdiskutiert und niedergemacht wird. als wenn nur einzelne leute darauf warten wieder anzustacheln und hier ne scheiß stimmung zu verbreiten. echt zum ko....!!! sorry aber das musste mal sein! 
ich für meinen teil freue mich über berichte und bilder!


----------



## Steffen23769 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



sunny schrieb:


> Ich weiß bald schon garnicht mehr, ob man das hier noch Anglerboard nennen sollte.


Manchmal ist es eher ein "Nörglerboard"...

Vielleicht ist die Domain http://www.noerglerboard.de noch zu haben...


----------



## fkpfkp (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Moin,

hätte nicht ein einfaches "NEIN" gereicht???


----------



## Roland.K (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil.
Ein wirklich schöner Fisch den du da überlisten konntest#6


----------



## sunny (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



kfp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hätte nicht ein einfaches "NEIN" gereicht???



Theoretisch schon. Oder man erspart sich einfach die Frage. Denn bei der Antwort "Nein" kommt doch der ganze andere Rattenschwanz wieder hinterher.


----------



## Nauke (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Boh eh,

der ist doppelt so groß wie mein gestriger.

Glückwunsch dem Fänger#6 

Übrigens, meiner schwimmt wieder.

































Im Fett:m :q


----------



## fkpfkp (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Und nu kommt der Rattenschwanz der Release-Ablehner......

Sicher war die Frage, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, daneben..... aber die Antworten drauf sinds auch....

Schöner Fisch.... und darum gehts.


----------



## maesox (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Der Fisch ist maßig und fertig...das soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden !!!|uhoh: Diskutieren braucht man deshalb nicht#q 

Bin selbst ein C&R-er und trotzdem gönne ich jedem so einen Pracht-Fisch und kann hierfür nur gratulieren!!!!!!

Soll einfach jeder machen was er will...pasta|rolleyes 


lG Matze


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



> Denn bei der Antwort "Nein" kommt doch der ganze andere Rattenschwanz wieder hinterher.


und immer wieder die gleichen (egal obs um Frager oder Antworter zu dem Thema geht))

Glückwunsch und Petri zum tollen zander und guten Appetit!


----------



## Steffen90 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

geiles teil!!!!!! 
mehr brauch man dazu doch net zu sagen!?
nen dickes petri dem fänger!


----------



## trout (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

SCHLUCKSTAUN!!:k 

Meinen herzlichsten und ein dickes Petri dem Fänger.:m


----------



## sunny (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



maesox schrieb:


> Der Fisch ist maßig und fertig...das soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden !!!|uhoh: Diskutieren braucht man deshalb nicht#q
> 
> Bin selbst ein C&R-er und trotzdem gönne ich jedem so einen Pracht-Fisch und kann hierfür nur gratulieren!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Das ist ne löbliche Einstellung #6 .


----------



## ceram (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Super Fisch! Dickes Petri#6 Und das auch noch aus meinem Heimfluß...muß am WE raus ans Wasser




kfp schrieb:


> Und nu kommt der Rattenschwanz der Release-Ablehner......
> 
> Sicher war die Frage, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, daneben..... aber die Antworten drauf sinds auch....
> 
> Schöner Fisch.... und darum gehts.


 
@kfp |good: das sagt alles aus!


----------



## NorbertF (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf,

prächtiges Tier, der hatte eh schon ein langes Leben hinter sich 
Bei uns haben die Zander ürbrigens bereits Laich ausgebildet, also die Aussage die hätten noch keinen Laich kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## sunny (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



kfp schrieb:


> Und nu kommt der Rattenschwanz der Release-Ablehner......
> 
> Sicher war die Frage, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, daneben..... aber die Antworten drauf sinds auch....
> 
> Schöner Fisch.... und darum gehts.



Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht#6 . Da gibt es garnichts dran zu deuteln. 

Aber, wenn man immer und immer wieder das gleiche lese muss, wenn jemand nen schönen Fisch gefangen hat, schwillt einem irgendwann der Kamm.


----------



## Aalthorsten (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Gratulation zu dier Granate.War bestimmt ein Hammerdrill !!


----------



## HD4ever (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

wow .... 
Glückwunsch !!!!!  #6
dagegen sind meine heute gefangenen alles Zwerge gegen ...


----------



## maesox (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



sunny schrieb:


> Das ist ne löbliche Einstellung #6 .


 

...ich danke immer bei jedem Kapitalen den ich fange allen anderen,die diesen Fisch vor mir haben wieder schwimmen lassen #h 

!!!... und andere hoff ich mir






Petri Matze


----------



## Case (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Petri Heil dem Fänger.
Der hat seinen " Fisch des Lebens" wohl gefangen.

Case


----------



## bacalo (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Wunderbarer Fisch,

herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Fänger!


Allzeit Petri 

bacalo


----------



## bazawe (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Petri zu den Traumfisch


----------



## esox_105 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



bazawe schrieb:


> Petri zu den Traumfisch


 

... genau das gleiche wollte ich auch schreiben :m .


----------



## STICHLING (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

wow schön dick der kleine #6


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Dickes Petri! #r #r 

Ich hab keine Lust, den ganzen Thread zu lesen, bei welchem Beitrag kam Ihr wisst schon was?|rolleyes


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



kfp schrieb:


> Und nu kommt der Rattenschwanz der Release-Ablehner......


 
Du verwechselst nur Releaseablehner mit Releasenwennsiewollern-undnichtwennDuwollern #h


----------



## hd-treiber (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

VOn mir auch ein digges Petri Heil!!!!#6 




Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Dickes Petri! #r #r
> 
> Ich hab keine Lust, den ganzen Thread zu lesen, bei welchem Beitrag kam Ihr wisst schon was?|rolleyes


 
Wenn es das ist, was ich meine was Du wohl meinst, kam die erste Frage dazu schon bei Post 4...


----------



## fkpfkp (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

"Du verwechselst nur Releaseablehner mit Releasenwennsiewollern-undnichtwennDuwollern"

Es gibt kein "releasewennichwollen".... es gibt nur ein miregalwerwannwaswiewoundwarumoderwarumauchnichtreleasen....

Vielleicht doch mal den ganzen Thread lesen und nicht sinnlos rumsticheln.... DAS Thema war nämlich beendet....#d


----------



## Dennert (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Geile Granate! Bei uns sind dieses Jahr auch schon ein paar solcher Brocken gefangen worden. Einer von 1,07m:l 
Leider nicht von mir:m


----------



## Achim_68 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Glückwunsch zum Traumfang!!!


----------



## Salora (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Glückwunsch zu diesem Zander.#6


----------



## Skipper47 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Wenn ich mir die Filets so in der Pfanne vorstelle, sabber! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bolle (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Dicket fettet Petri jebrüllt...feinet Ding!#6


----------



## Dennert (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Wenn ich mir den Fisch so ansehe, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der "nur" 19 Pfund hatte. 
Also ich würde ihn locker auf 23/24 Pfund schätzen. Allein die dicke Wampe und dann die Länge! Krass.


----------



## Fischbox (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Ein *fettes Petri *zu dem tollen Zander. Lass ihn dir richtig gut schmecken....#6


----------



## noose (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

:q

Das erinnert mich an ........na wie hies er noch piller willer hiller.............ach ne *STILLER !!!!!!!
*
Wer sich noch erinnert der Brüller im Sommer #6

Wurde bestimmt aus der Kühltruhe genommen.

Nein Spass beiseite Petrie zum Traumzander und ab nach Stolllenwerk auf die Liste damit und noch |rotwerden 200Gr zuschummeln.

:qMan das war auch Spass!!!

Achne brauchste gar nich der hat ja 19,3... also die Stella ist zum greifen nah.


----------



## Justhon (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Dickes Petri zu dem Fisch!#6 Weiß jmd wie lange der gedrillt wurde?


----------



## Pikepauly (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Petri Heil!
Toller Fisch.

Guten Appetit.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Dieter1952 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

_Klasse dein Fisch#6 Hätte gerne einen über 60 cm.:c _


----------



## wirbelgerd (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Super Fisch!! Ein fettes Petri!
> Aber mich würde auch interessieren ob mit Natur oder Kunscht-Köder.
> Da sieht man mal, welche Giganten so in den Flüssen, Seen und Bächen hausen!



Hallo Anglerfreunde,
der Zander wurde am 16.11.2006 im Main bei Flörsheim/Hochhein
mit einer Spinnrute 3.10m geflochtene Schnur 0,12 auf einen Gummifisch 12 cm (grün-gelb) gefangen.Ca 3m von Ufer. Die Beisszeit war 13,15 Uhr.Es war kein grosser Kampf. 

Gruss Gerhard Renner (wirbelgerd)


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Was soll man dazu sagen.....#c

Petri zu so einem Ausnahmefisch#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## wirbelgerd (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Hallo Anglerfreunde,
der Zander wurde am 16.11.2006 im Main bei Flörsheim/Hochheim
mit einer Spinnrute 3,10m ,012 geflochtene Schur von Berkley
FireLine um 13,15 Uhr gefangen.  Der Köder war ein 12 cm grünweiser Gummifisch mit 20gr Bleikopf.Ich wünsche jedem Angler so einen Fisch einmal im Leben.
Es war kein aufregender Kampf.

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.

Gruss Gerhard (wirbelgerd)


----------



## Felix 1969 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie Du Deine Zander behandelst bevor Du sie zurücksetzt... aber wenn die bei Dir vor dem Zurücksetzen so "hängen" überleben Deine Zurückgesetzten bestimmt nicht...
> 
> Himmel Arsch Kreuz Donnerwetter, gehts denn hier immer nur darum??
> Der Zander hat in Hessen momentan keine Schonzeit, der Fisch ist maßig und des weiteren wird er wohl um diese jahreszeit keinen Laich in sich tragen!
> ...


 

Ich weiß nicht, wann ich das letzte mal so herzaft gelacht hab!!?:q :q :q Vielen Dank für den Beitrag:m |muahah: |muahah: |good:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Hallo Gerhard, 
ich Gratuliere Dir ganz Herzlich 
aus der Ferne Indien´s zu diesem Ausnahmefang...#6 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## ollidi (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Super Fisch. #6 
Dicke Gratulation dazu. |wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Wat n geiles Viech!!! :m :m :m 

Und was der fette Filets abwirft... wie son dicker Dorsch! Weltklasse!!! #6


----------



## Makke (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Auch von mir ein kräftiges Petri Heil! So nen Brummer hätt ich auch mal gerne!


----------



## Big Fins (28. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Toller Zander, dickes Petri.
Wenn man einfach den etwas unnützen post No4 ignoriert, ( kann meiner Meinung nach nur von einem nicht Angler bzw Störer á la Peta kommen ) könnte man in Ruhe das Anglerboard geniessen. Laßt ihr euch so leicht aus der Fassung bringen?  Geht mehr Angeln und entspannen.


----------



## Torsk (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Sehr schicker Fisch !!! Ich hätte den auch dicke ein paar Gramm schwerer geschätzt...


----------



## BigBen (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Schöner Zander, dickes Petri


----------



## Jochen83 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Hallo,
Petri zu diesem echt klasse Fisch!!!

Gruss Jochen


----------



## Lennart H. (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Petri,
echt nen toller Fisch!

Gruss, Lennart


----------



## ae71 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

hallo,gratulation! ein dreifach kräftiges Petri Heil!!!
was mich noch interssiert ist, ob der fisch geschmeckt hat? er ist schon sehr groß, ob die fleischqualität gut ist, habe keine ahnung (will auch so ein fisch fangen)! es interessiert mich ob alle grossen raubfische (Hecht, Waller, Barsch und Zander) noch genießbar sind? wäre nett vom fänger dazu eine stellungnahme zu bekommen! auch von den leuten die schon kapitale fische gefangen haben!!! das gleiche könnte auch interessant sein für friedfische!
grüsse
toni
p.s: es soll jetzt keine c&r diskussion werden! es ist denke ich eine interessante frage, die bestimmt einige wissen wollen!


----------



## Kölschfan (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



Justhon schrieb:


> Dickes Petrie zu dem Fisch!#6 Weiß jmd wie lange der gedrillt wurde?


 
Ja, ein echt toller Fisch.#6 |schild-g 

Wenn der Drill so war wie bei meinem Zander gleichen Kalibers vor etlichen Jahren war er leider nicht so aufregend. Ein kleinerer macht mehr Musik an der Angel. Kam damals ran wie ein nasser Sack. Nur kurz vorm Kecher hat er nochmal Dampf gemacht.


----------



## wirbelgerd (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



Kölschfan schrieb:


> Ja, ein echt toller Fisch.#6 |schild-g
> 
> Wenn der Drill so war wie bei meinem Zander gleichen Kalibers vor etlichen Jahren war er leider nicht so aufregend. Ein kleinerer macht mehr Musik an der Angel. Kam damals ran wie ein nasser Sack. Nur kurz vorm Kecher hat er nochmal Dampf gemacht.



Genauso war es mit diesen Zander,kaum Gegenwehr und nach 2 Min im Kescher.Ich war beim Drill sehr ruhig,aber als er vor mir lag zitterten meine Hände und Beine.

Gruss wirbelgerd


----------



## Goettinger (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

dickes petri auch von mir zu dem brocken!


----------



## muchti (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

*hut ab zu diesem schönen stachelritter...*

*große klasse*


----------



## HD4ever (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



wirbelgerd schrieb:


> Genauso war es mit diesen Zander,kaum Gegenwehr und nach 2 Min im Kescher.Ich war beim Drill sehr ruhig,aber als er vor mir lag zitterten meine Hände und Beine.



mhm ... komisch ... dachte nen Flußzander macht da mehr Radau als vergleichsweise einer aus nem Baggersee ....
mein bisher Größter mit 88cm und 11 Pfd hat in der Elbe jedenfalls nen starken Drill geliefert, keine langen Fluchten aber starke Kopfstöße und die Rollenbremse wurde öfter benutzt ... 
als er dann vor mir lag ging es mir mit den Händen und Beinen genauso ... :m


----------



## Fumetsu (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Nix für ungut, aber ich fühle mich langsam so, als wäre ich von lauter Frauen umgeben. Da könnte das „Gezicke“ nicht schlimmer sein.:m Das C&R-Diskussions-Drama wird selbst mir langsam echt zuviel und dabei angel u. poste ich gar nicht mal so viel. 
Wieso kann man sich nicht einfach für den Fänger freuen, dass er so einen tollen Fisch landen konnte #c 
Ob er ihn wieder released hat, diese Frage stelle ich mir, ehrlich gesagt, nicht gleich wenn ich dieses Bild sehe. Ich bin einfach nur neidisch und wünsche mir auch mal so einen Riesen an der Angel ... obwohl der mit mir wohl Wasserski fahren würde |supergri 

Auf alle Fälle ein dickes Petri dem Fänger!

Eine neidisch guckende
ALEX
...der es egal ist ob der Fisch released wurde oder nicht! ... Aber vielleicht verstehe ich das auch alles ja gar nicht  |rolleyes


----------



## fishman1 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Mein lieber Scholli...

da hängt die Latte wieder weit, weit oben !!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil !!!

:m #6 #6 :m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Petri. richtig fettes bäuchlein. wurde der releast?


 

Boahh ohne jetzt unhöflich zu werden aber man muss kein Hellseher sein um zu sehen dass der 1) nicht mehr so ganz lebendig aussieht und 2) das Foto schon im Garten gemacht wurde. #q 

Bei manchen Leuten kommts mir echt vor als ob sie schreiben bevor sie das Bild überhaupt sehen. In dem Fall kommts mir sogar so vor als ob du nur die Überschrift gelesen hast.


----------



## Haube888 (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

NEENEE, ich mache meine guten Fänge auch meistens tot, wenn ich sie essen, will...kunde!!?

Sage auch, es war ein spitzen Fang, sowas gibt es nicht oft, denke ich.
Petri


----------



## Raisingwulf (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Oh Mann was für ein Tier,

und den Zander dann schön entgrätet im Blätterteigmantel nach Art Zar Alexander im Backofen, mir läuft der Sabber.
Also ich geh auch zum Angeln um ab und zu mal was feines auf den Tisch zu bekommen.
Hab übrigens auch ein super Rezept für Karpfen!
Brauchst zwei Stunden Vorbereitung eine Stunde Zubereitung und wenn Du alles schön hergerichtet hast nimmst du den Fisch und trägst Ihn zur Mülltonne.

mfg

Raisingwulf


----------



## Ossipeter (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



Raisingwulf schrieb:


> Oh Mann was für ein Tier,
> 
> und den Zander dann schön entgrätet im Blätterteigmantel nach Art Zar Alexander im Backofen, mir läuft der Sabber.
> Also ich geh auch zum Angeln um ab und zu mal was feines auf den Tisch zu bekommen.
> ...


 Zum Karpfenrezept. Hä!!!!!!

Zum Zanderrezept: klingt interessant!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

@wirbelgerd
Dickes Petri war das ja, klasse! #6

So nebenbei bemerkt: Das leicht angespannte Gesicht kann ich im Moment ganz gut nachvollziehen, denn für ein gutes Foto damit ruhig posieren kann ganz schön anstrengend sein. :q


----------



## THD (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Glückwünsche von Nordhessen nach Südhessen.

Super Fisch !


----------



## Fischbox (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo,gratulation! ein dreifach kräftiges Petri Heil!!!
> was mich noch interssiert ist, ob der fisch geschmeckt hat? er ist schon sehr groß, ob die fleischqualität gut ist, habe keine ahnung (will auch so ein fisch fangen)! es interessiert mich ob alle grossen raubfische (Hecht, Waller, Barsch und Zander) noch genießbar sind? wäre nett vom fänger dazu eine stellungnahme zu bekommen! auch von den leuten die schon kapitale fische gefangen haben!!! das gleiche könnte auch interessant sein für friedfische!
> grüsse
> toni




Ob ein großer Fisch schmeckt, das kann man so pauschal nicht beantworten. Fakt ist aber, das die Größe des Fisches für diese Beurteilung eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. Entscheidend ist eher das Alter und der Lebensraum des Fisches. Fische gleicher Größe müssen nicht zwingend gleich alt sein. Ist viel Nahrung da, dann wachsen sie natürlich auch schneller.
Unser Vereinssee beherbergte im zarten Alter von 5 Jahren schon Meterhechte. Ich wollte es kaum glauben, aber wegen es enormen Bestands an Futterfischen sind sie halt rasend schnell abgewachsen. Geschmacklich waren sie so gut, wie Hechte nur sein könnnen.


----------



## Fischbox (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Kleine Ergänzung: Wir haben im Juni in Norwegen einen Leng von 177cm gefangen. Der sah aus wie ein Tiefseemonster. Absolut kapital, dabei jedoch hässlich wie ein Ork, aber Geschmacklich war er völlig o.k. .


----------



## Aali-Barba (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



kfp schrieb:


> "Du verwechselst nur Releaseablehner mit Releasenwennsiewollern-undnichtwennDuwollern"
> 
> Es gibt kein "releasewennichwollen".... es gibt nur ein miregalwerwannwaswiewoundwarumoderwarumauchnichtreleasen....
> 
> Vielleicht doch mal den ganzen Thread lesen und nicht sinnlos rumsticheln.... DAS Thema war nämlich beendet....#d


 
Wenns beendet war, kannst Du Dir ja Deine Sticheleien sparen, auf die ich eigentlich nur REagiert habe #h


----------



## Acipenser (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold

Heftiges Petri zu diesem super schönen Fisch.

Was mich aber besonders interessiert: wie wurde er denn nun zubereitet? 

Mahlzeit


----------



## snofla (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

#6 #6 tolles tier ne digget petri zum absoluten traumfisch #6#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Der hat ja die richtige Köderfischgrösse   .
Ach ja Zander als Köderfische sind ja verboten|kopfkrat .




Bevor das auch wieder ausdiskutiert wird...
War nur ein Scherz.|rolleyes 

Petri zu dem tollen Zander.:k


----------



## Hendreich (30. November 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Toller Fisch, ich hoffe er hat geschmeckt#6 . Die Diskussionen um Releasen sind doch total unsinnig und einfach zum:v . Wenn jeder seine Fische zurücksetzen würde wäre doch schlimm oder? Die Fische hätten doch in ihren Gewässern gar kein platz mehr zum schwimmen.|kopfkrat 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Fr33 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*



> Die Fische hätten doch in ihren Gewässern gar kein platz mehr zum schwimmen.|kopfkrat


 
naja..... das ist eindeutig falsch.....die natur regelt das schon, dass der bestand nicht gleich überhand nimmt...... in einem ausgewogenen gewässer wird sowas nie passieren. 

also ich finde die C&R fragen auch langsam nerfig...... ok ich gebe zu, ich release auch ein haufen fische, aber aus dem grund, dass ich sie in der nächsten zeit nicht verwerten kann. Wenn ich allerdings um die jahreszeit nen schönen Hecht oder zander fange, der meinen vorstellungen entspricht, entnehm ich den guten und mache ein lecker Dinner daraus. daran ist weder was verwerflich noch sonst was.... wichtig ist dabei der SINNVOLLE umgang mit dem Fang......

kenne leute die schleppen jeden hecht, zander mit heim um ihn der familie zu zeigen und den fisch dann zu verschenken oder gar zu entsorgen..... weil die kein fisch essen ( tja die haben noch nie wirklich Zander und Co. gegessen ... dann wüssten die was die sich engehen lassen)...


gruß

Sascha


----------



## Hendreich (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Das ganze Thema um das es hier eigentlich geht ist das jemand einen schönen Zander gefangen hat. Glückwunsch nochmal. Ob er den zurücksetzt oder nicht ist eine total überflüssige Diskussion. Es gibt aber anscheinend immer mehr solche Vollidioten die meinen Sie müssen alles kaputtdiskutieren. So langsam macht es hier keinen Spaß mehr:c . Es ist ja kein Wunder das immer weniger Leute hier einen Bericht reinsetzen, weil immer die Angst dabei ist, das das gejammer und genörgel wieder los geht. Kann eigentlich jemand von den Moderatoren so einen Mist nicht unterbinden.

Steffen Hendreich


----------



## Haube888 (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Danke Hendreich, du nimmst mir praktisch die Worte aus dem Mund!!!


----------



## Pikehunter20 (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ein echtes Prachttier!
Allzeit Petrie Heil & Tight Lines

PS: Hook & Cook (Mal zur anregung *gg*)


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Zander-Gigant aus dem Main!*

Das ist ja super witzig hier. Eigntlich hat hier weder jemand diskutiert, noch jemand irgendwen angegriffen. Es hat nur einer, eine dumme Frage gestellt. Kein Grund so hoch zu gehen. Lachen hätte gereicht.


Cooler Fisch. Petri!!!#6 

Uli


----------

